# Verkaufe Renntransporter VW T4, Ausbau, Benzin/Gas, 171000km



## martinpopartin (13. November 2011)

Ich verkaufe meinen treuen Begleiter T4, da ich mir einen neuen Transporter geholt habe. Nach fast 10 Jahren in meinem Besitz war es mal an der Zeit für was Neues. Ich bin den Bus privat gefahren, hautsächlich habe ich damit meine Sportgeräte, Downhillbikes und Motocross Motorräder transportiert. Auf Rennen habe ich im Auto übernachtet und es zu diesem Zwecke ausgebaut. Der "Kofferraum" hat somit eine ganz nette Campingausstattung, inkl. Klappbett, drehbarem Beifahrersitz, kleinem Tisch, Minispüle usw... Das ganze habe ich selbst gemacht, ist nicht wirklich professionell, erfüllt aber absolut seinen Zweck. Das Teil ist ein echtes Rennauto! Von Anfang an zu Gast beim iXS Downhillcup

Der Wagen hat den 2L Benziner Motor mit ca. 85PS, kein Rennauto, gemütlich kommt man aber auch zum Ziel und das bisher sehr zuverlässig. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich den Bus auf Gas umgerüstet. Im folgenden die wichtigsten Daten im Überblick:

Erstzulassung: 29.12.1997
Vorbesitzer (exkl. mir): 1
Motor: 2L Benzin, 62kw
LKW/geschlossener Kastenwagen
TÜV bis 12/2012
Anhängerkupplung

Der Wagen ist fahrbereit und hat TÜV.

Natürlich ist mein Bus kein Neuwagen. Natürlich hat ein 13 Jahre altes Auto auch ein paar Macken. Ich bin kein Experte, versuche aber nach bestem Gewissen diese Macken aufzuführen:
- Gasanlage ist z.Zt. außer Betrieb. Vor einiger Zeit war ein Stutzen undicht, der Schaden wurde abgedichtet, ist auch alles sicher, aber die Anlage ist momentan stillgelegt (Einfüllstutzen verplombt). Im Prinzip müsste man nur dieses undichte Teil erneuern, dann müsste es wieder gehen, laut Werkstatt kein Problem. Für mich hat sich das nicht mehr gelohnt.
- Der Motor stottert im Leerlauf, ist wohl ein nicht ganz seltener Fehler bei diesem Modell... 
- Die vorderen Radläufe und Einstiegskanten rosten. Noch ist das denke ich zu retten. Ich hatte in meiner KFZ Werkstatt in Auftrag gegeben, ein paar Roststellen zu beseitigen, die haben dann alles großflächig angeschliffen und offenbar nicht sehr fachmännisch lackiert, jetzt rostet der gesamte Bereich (bisher nicht durchgerostet)... außerdem ist vorn an der Stelle, wo die Kabel von der Tür verlaufen, Rost. Ansonsten natürlich hier und da mal ein Kratzer/Roststelle, dem Alter entsprechend, steht aber meiner Ansicht nach noch ganz gut da...
- Sommerreifen sind ziemlich runter
- Lack müsste mal aufbereitet/poliert werden

Dazu gibts Winterreifen, die noch gut aussehen. Ich habe auch noch neue Bremsscheiben + Beläge für hinten, die ich mal aus versehen bestellt hatte, dabei wollte der TÜV nur vorn neue haben. Die gibts auch dabei, brauche ich ja nicht mehr...


Alles in allem ein super Auto für Leute, die gern Campen und große Sportgeräte transportieren. Echt praktisch und super gemütlich, wenn es rein darum ginge, hätte ich den Wagen gern behalten Da er erst ca. 171.000km gelaufen hat, sollte es sich durchaus lohnen, ihn nochmal fit zu machen. Wer ein bisschen Ahnung hat, kann die beschriebenen Macken sicher beseitigen.

Ich bin wie gesagt kein Experte! Ich habe alles nach bestem Gewissen beschrieben, kann aber natürlich keinerlei Garantie geben!!! Schaut euch den Wagen nach Absprache unbedingt an, macht eine Probefahrt, ansonsten gilt: gekauft, wie gesehen!!! 

Hier direkt zu ebay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200675249947#ht_812wt_1080

Fragen/Terminabsprache: [email protected]


----------

